# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Έχω χαλασμένο τηλεκοντρόλ

## giannis - IKARIA

:Biggrin:  Καλησπέρα από Ικαρία!!!!    Έχω χαλασμένο τηλεκοντρόλ  GRUDIG  ενώ χθες βράδυ δούλευε κανονικά σήμερα το πρωί ήταν νεκρό!!!  Δεν είναι οπό μπαταρίες.  :Confused1:   :Confused1:

----------


## panos318

πάρε το κινητό σου και άνοιξε την κάμερα βάλε το "τιλεκοντρολ" μπροστά στην κάμερα και κοίτα όταν πατάς κάποιο κουμπί ανάβει το led υπερυθρων? αν ναι δεν έχει πρόβλημα το kontrol αλλα η συσκευή σου.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Το έχω κάνει δεν ανάβει η ακτίνα.

----------


## ikaros1978

ανοιξε το λοιπον. τι καθεσαι? δες αν εχει κατι ξεκολησει με σοβαρο υποψηφιο τον κρυσταλλο και το led εκπομπης η κανα πυκνωτακι.

----------

alex504 (09-11-11), leosedf (09-11-11)

----------


## sv4lqcnik

σοστος ο σωζον εε ο βαγγος ηθελα να πω και να προσεχεις τα πεσιματα , το λεω απο ιδια πειρα μερικα τα προλαβαινα πριν τα πατησω

----------


## FILMAN

Αν δεν βρεθεί τίποτα ξεκολλημένο ή χαλασμένο, βάλε ανάποδα και τις δυο μπαταρίες για 1 δευτερόλεπτο. Μετά βάλτες κανονικά και δες αν δουλεύει.

----------

alex504 (09-11-11)

----------


## kaptenlouna

> Αν δεν βρεθεί τίποτα ξεκολλημένο ή χαλασμένο, βάλε ανάποδα και τις δυο μπαταρίες για 1 δευτερόλεπτο. Μετά βάλτες κανονικά και δες αν δουλεύει.


Φίλλιπε τι παίζει με αυτο το κολπάκι;;

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν όλα τα άλλα έχουν αποτύχει, αυτό έχει 100% επιτυχία!

----------


## johnkou

Το τηλεκοντρολ ειναι το ασημι το tp160c γιατι σε μενα πολλα τετοια εχουν ερθουν και δεν επισκευαζονταν.Ρε παιδια τι γινεται αν τις βαλουμε αναποδα τις μπαταριες κανει ρεσετ και δουλευει;

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα παιδιά !!!!!!  άνοιξα το τηλεκοντρόλ και είναι όλα οκ  δεν έχει ξεκολλήσει κάτι  έκανα και το κόλπο με τις μπαταρίες αλλά τίποτα!!!!  Σημειώνω ότι μου έμεινε ξαφνικά  χωρίς να του έχω κάνει κάτι . ούτε μου έπεσε κάτω .

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Το τηλεκοντρολ ειναι το ασημι το tp160c γιατι σε μενα πολλα τετοια εχουν ερθουν και δεν επισκευαζονταν.Ρε παιδια τι γινεται αν τις βαλουμε αναποδα τις μπαταριες κανει ρεσετ και δουλευει;


Ναι, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να βραχυκυκλώνω τα όρια για λίγο.

----------

spiroscfu (10-11-11)

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

ποιά είναι τα όρια ;;  είναι το δεύτερο που μου χαλάει  το 1ο  το είναι το ασημί TP 751C   και το τωρινό είναι ιμιτασιόν με κωδικό  Q.C. PASSED 0903502063   αν πάρω καινούριο να το σιτίσω με το TP 751C ;;;;;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

το - και + που πάει η μπαταρία προς τη πλακέτα.

----------


## frixos konstantinoy

ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΗΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ ΜΕ ΟΙΝΝΟΠΝΕΥΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΤΟΝΕΤΑ

----------


## alex504

Πες μου λίγο το ολοκληρωμένο στη πλακέτα είναι το κανονικό η το υβριδικό (μαύρη φούσκα) αν σου έχει πέσει κάτω ξεχνά το

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

τι  είναι το ολοκληρωμένο στη πλακέτα ;;; . όχι δεν έπεσε κάτω  γι καινούριο να το ζητήσω με  το κωδικό που έχει το αυθεντικό   TP 751C  ;;;

----------


## sv4lqcnik

το ολοκληρωμενο οι φιλοι μας οι κινεζοι τα εχουν σαν μια γιαλιστερη κουκιδα σε καποιο σημειο της πλακετας 
αν θες να πας για καινουριο καπου στο πισω μερος της τηλεορασης πχ υπαρχουν οι κωδικοι το μοντελο της τουβουλας και καμια φορα και ο τυπος του τηλεχειριστηριου αυτα τα στοιχεια παιρνεις και πας για αγορα νεου απο καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων υπαρχουν πολοι τυποι συν οτι υπαρχουν και τα μοντερνα τα προγραμματιζωμενα αντε και μεγια και καλοχαλασμενο

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι το ολοκληρωμένο ;;; το μόνο που βρίσκω είναι  ένα  ασημί τετραγωνάκι με έναν κωδικό. Τι άλλο να δοκιμάσω μήπως φτιαχτεί  ;;

----------


## AlexMaster

Να πω κι εγώ κάτι χαζό?Γιατί απλά δεν αγοράζεις ένα άλλο? :P :P :P :P

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Παρήγγειλα νέο τηλεκοντρόλ από την Αθήνα !!!!  σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAKHS

Ειπες οτι δεν ειναι το γνησιο αλλα ¨μαιμου¨?
Προφανως πατησες κατα λαθος καποιο κουμπι και αποσυνχρονιστηκε το τηλεκοντρολ σε σχεση με τη τηλεοραση.Καπου θα υπαρχει ο κωδικος συντονισμου της τηλεορασης και του τηλεκοντρολ.
Να πω στους φιλους επισης οτι αν θελουνε να δοκιμασουνε καποιο τηλεκοντρολ αν λειτουργει η αν δεν λειτουργει  ολοκληρο η καποιο πληκτρο μπορουν να παρουν κοντα τους ενα ραδιοφωνο ΑΜ και να πατησουν ενα οποιοδηποτε κουμπι Τοτε θα ακουστει ο ηχος του πληκτρου στο Ραδιο.(Μπιπ).....

----------


## AlexMaster

Χαχαχα πιστεύω ήταν το πιο απλό να κάνεις από το να κάθεσαι και να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν δουλεύει το τηλεκοντρόλ :P

----------

